# 3 Cool Tricycles to reference -Elgin Racer, Junior toy , Rare Skippy ?



## cr250mark (Dec 4, 2017)

Decided to post these in here to reference for future .
Everyone looking for something they haven't seen .
Whether , color make or design .
Larger of the 2 -20"Elgin Racer in Hard to Find Color ( Blue Green )
Nicely Patina Junior toy Air Flow

Dave need your Opinion ,,,,,,,, Super hard to Find Skippy With rams horn Bars.
Found Little on this but do have a Skippy ad to reference.
Ive never seen one . Cool Colors- Very nice patina. Skippy no skippy ?

Any info Please !!!

FYI these are all going to selling non complete bike section if interested .


----------



## cr250mark (Dec 4, 2017)

Last picts.


----------



## ridingtoy (Dec 4, 2017)

Those handlebars are definitely unique, pretty cool looking, and rare. Puts me in mind of the Mercury Pacemaker tricycle of the same era having a similar "horn" handlebar style. The hubcaps do appear to be of American National design, so I'm pretty sure it was sold under one of their brands, such as Skippy. Looks like there was a name painted on the side of the head in the green area, unless my eyes are playing tricks with me.

Mercury pacemaker thread: https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/found-a-neat-tricycle.81716/#post-509742

Dave


----------



## cr250mark (Dec 5, 2017)

ridingtoy said:


> Those handlebars are definitely unique, pretty cool looking, and rare. Puts me in mind of the Mercury Pacemaker tricycle of the same era having a similar "horn" handlebar style. The hubcaps do appear to be of American National design, so I'm pretty sure it was sold under one of their brands, such as Skippy. Looks like there was a name painted on the side of the head in the green area, unless my eyes are playing tricks with me.
> 
> Mercury pacemaker thread: https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/found-a-neat-tricycle.81716/#post-509742
> 
> Dave






Good morning Dave
Thanks for your feedback was looking to hear your 
Opinion. 
My first thought was mercury pacemaker .
The step plate was similar but even though bars were similar they are so different. 
The hubcaps and seat reference skippy or American national design . 
I found this American national “ skippy “ pict. Which is exactly x 


ridingtoy said:


> Those handlebars are definitely unique, pretty cool looking, and rare. Puts me in mind of the Mercury Pacemaker tricycle of the same era having a similar "horn" handlebar style. The hubcaps do appear to be of American National design, so I'm pretty sure it was sold under one of their brands, such as Skippy. Looks like there was a name painted on the side of the head in the green area, unless my eyes are playing tricks with me.
> 
> Mercury pacemaker thread: https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/found-a-neat-tricycle.81716/#post-509742
> 
> Dave





Good morning Dave , 
Thank you for your feedback. 
Appreciate your feedback and info. 
My first thought was mercury. But even though similar yet still quite different. 
The step plate is similar .
But the hubcap s and seat are true characteristics of American national.  
Then I found this picture in American national under “ skippy “ which narrowed it to same hubcaps , seat and exact bars . 
Difference in frame . Mmmmm got me scratching my head.  
See photo


----------

